# border patrol checkpoints



## CdCase123

recently i was riding in the passanger seat of a car when we went through a border patrol checkpoint way up on the 111 north of Niland. Anyways they asked us for ID and i didnt have any, so the cocksucker detained me while my ride waited for me. the computers werent working so they couldnt take my prints and just gave up and let me go. I will probobly be going soon from LA eastbound on the 1-10 for a long way, worried the same thing will happen. Can they really detain a passanger in a car for not having an ID? I am white and obviously american, will this be something i will have to worry about?


----------



## katiehabits

so you were going from one state to another???


----------



## CdCase123

not even. i was going from Niland, CA to Indio, CA on the 111 north. there was a border patrol checkpoint and they detained me for failing to show them ID when they asked me and the driver for some.


----------



## derekja

Yeah, sadly the fuckers have been doing this everywhere. The border patrol claims jurisdiction within a 100 miles of any border. http://www.socialism.com/fsarticles/vol29no6/checkpoints.html

You don't have to answer any questions. But they can detain you for a "reasonable" amount of time if you don't cooperate.

What I want to know is whether the border patrol claims full search privileges on these stops. At the border they can take your car apart, search laptops, stick a finger up your butt, whatever they feel like doing and you have very little recourse. So far I haven't heard of anything except mild questioning at internal border checkpoints, but who knows.

Papers please!


----------



## compass

Ha Ha! Messican. 

Well, driving the 10 from NOLA to LA I only remember going through a checkpoint once, and that was somewhere in Texas, or was it Arizona? I wouldn't worry too much about it. Most of the time they just wave you through, and they'll only give more attention to "suspicious" looking people. You'll be fine, Opie.

Hitching the 10 a long way? What happened to the sunset?


----------



## CdCase123

compass said:


> Ha Ha! Messican.
> 
> Well, driving the 10 from NOLA to LA I only remember going through a checkpoint once, and that was somewhere in Texas, or was it Arizona? I wouldn't worry too much about it. Most of the time they just wave you through, and they'll only give more attention to "suspicious" looking people. You'll be fine, Opie.
> 
> Hitching the 10 a long way? What happened to the sunset?



ill tell you what happened. embarrisingly enough. i bust my ass hitching to Needles, waiting out the rain. And because of the funny way HWY 95 runs into needles, my direction was all screwed up. I was walking into town parallel to the yard, when an IM train pulls in right next to the road. I think "what the hell" and get on. a couple hours later we blow passed Barstow and I realize the horribly retarded mistake I made. But now I may just have a predesignated straightshot all the way on the 10. just concerned slightly about these checkpoints. but whatever.


----------



## compass

Hilarious! I'm giving you a compass next time I see you.

Like I said, I wouldn't trip too much about the checkpoints.

Heading east already? Did you check out the slabs?


----------



## CdCase123

yea. dissapointingly underpopulated. RVs peppered over the desert filled with lots of methheads. Bizzarre and interesting place none the less. I just thought it would be loaded with lots of travellers/hitchhikers. its still cool though. especially salvation mountain.


----------



## compass

Shit man, I type too damned slow for chat.

That's cool, at least you got to check it out. Nothings ever quite what you expect it to be.

Things are coming along pretty well here, should be leaving soon. 

You know where to find me if you come to town. If I'm not working just have someone give me a call (if I haven't cancelled my cell phone yet).

PEACE


----------



## Geoff

yeah, there's pretty much no way around the checkpoints for me gettin' outta this shitty little town. and i'm brown so they always question me.


----------



## bryanpaul

man, those fuckers have, twice, in the last week pulled over the driver who was givin me a ride between yuma and quartzsite....the first time was fuckin hilarious tho, these idiot "lot kid" hippes(6 of 'em) in a van give me a ride out of yuma we got a open half gallon and a bunch of beer, they have 10 five day old puppies and mom in the back...a little ways up the road they stop to pick up 2 more people...thats 8 people and a bunch of yelpin dog fetus's so yeah....we'r divin up hwy 95 and i see flashin lights up ahead i'm like "hey pull over and ditch these beer cans and shit"...they dont listen....so of course they run the dog around and of course the dog alerts...so all eight of us dirty scroungy fuckers and a box of pups pile out of the van...so yeah theyre like "the dog has alerted to your vehicle blah blah, we'r gonna search it....i aint got nothin in my pack and i aint drunk so fuck it....so they pull a pack outta the door and A FUCKIN BEER CAN FALLS ON THE GUYS FOOT !!!! CLASSIC....these fuckin idiot hippies are all talkin shit and drunkenly screamin at the border patrol people my rights this and patriot act that....IDIOTS ... but yeah i'm out of computer time but in the end they wrote these kids a ticket for a weed pipe and just SENT US ON OUR WAY....lucky indeed.......so yeah be carefull


----------



## CdCase123

anybody here have experience hitchhiking the 10 through AZ and NM? how was it


----------



## wokofshame

duuuuuuude..... heheh funny shit bryanpaul, i once got a ride w/ a state police dispatcher with an open beer in my right hand the whole 10 miles... hitchin home from work 10 or 11 at nite, got away with it tho, she never noticed the beer,
anyway i passed this checkpoint on a DS 2 days ago (sunset route is rite there and they scan trains also, that is the INS scan mentioned as 'indio" in the ccg) got pulled off my train, bp was standing on signal mast looking down into buckets.

they were doing all kinds of gung-ho shiznit like grabbing my train on the fly, walking down center bar of empty car, hopping knuckle etc, anyway they ran my ID, took my pepper spray (fuckin assholes) and ORDERED ME TO GET BACK ON, ya never know it's a crazy world dog


----------

